# Cool use for frog tape containers



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Am cleaning up / organizing my shop and lamenting (yes I said it) how the sanding discs bend all funky. Light bulb! Frog tape containers make great little holders. The original style without the stupid hinges will fit in systainers as well.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Am cleaning up / organizing my shop and lamenting (yes I said it) how the sanding discs bend all funky. Light bulb! Frog tape containers make great little holders. The original style without the stupid hinges will fit in systainers as well.



Very clever


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I guess that's better than a stash box!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

It just keeps getting better! Labels! 










Yes I am having fun with this!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Too high tech for me… :yes:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I was getting bored and needed a new thread in this section...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That's so Jack Powell. Oh wait, no, nevermind, its not. Cool idea! Even the color is right.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

One drawback is it limits the amount of paper you can cram in there, as the case takes up some space. But they are easier to deal with


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Damon

Thats some bank in abrasives. The extra layer of protection is admirable. The abrasive systainers are precious cargo. Speaking of, have you gotten into the...ah, nevermind...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

#slickidea


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

That festool case made out of nasa grade titanium? No wonder I can't afford it


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> . Speaking of, have you gotten into the...ah, nevermind...


I'm on the edge of my seat with suspense!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Damon T said:


> I'm on the edge of my seat with suspense!


In Reno.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, I was wearing this hat when the sandpaper genius struck. Coincidence? Hmm


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Damon T said:


> View attachment 21297
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I was wearing this hat when the sandpaper genius struck. Coincidence? Hmm


The beanie has been known to accelerate brainpower big time.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

It's a brain Systainer!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Damon T said:


> View attachment 21297
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I was wearing this hat when the sandpaper genius struck. Coincidence? Hmm


Looks like you have sanding systems on the brain (sorry MB - you snooze…).


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> It's a brain Systainer!


Braintainer!


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Damon T said:


> One drawback is it limits the amount of paper you can cram in there, as the case takes up some space. But they are easier to deal with


I agree,however it is a great idea.Usually at any given time i have 25-50 of every grit in orbital disks ans grinding disks.I like to use the plastis nut and bolt that comes with the Gator 5 pack.I keep all my disks in a few old dewalt orbital sander boxes.


----------

